# Exo Terra with Mist King



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm wanting to put glass on top of the screen to keep in humidity. I also wanted to use my Mist King system. I'm having trouble figuring out how to attach the nozzles to the top. Tried to drill a hole in the glass. Not working for me! Broke two pieces. I am hoping some of you guys with these types of vivariums will share your ideas. Thanks in advance.









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Darby said:


> I'm wanting to put glass on top of the screen to keep in humidity. I also wanted to use my Mist King system. I'm having trouble figuring out how to attach the nozzles to the top. Tried to drill a hole in the glass. Not working for me! Broke two pieces. I am hoping some of you guys with these types of vivariums will share your ideas. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the exact same setup. I use glass to cover half my screen top. I drilled through the glass using a diamond hitachi 5/8 drill bit. Ensure to keep the bit wet while drilling. Apply light pressure. Allow the weight of the drill to apply most of the pressure. It will take some time. Be patient. To start the hole angle the drill bit at a 45 to start the cut. As glass starts grinding away slowly raise the drill until you get upright 90 degrees. 

Once cut, place glass on screen top. Mark the hole locations, cut out holes using side cutters. Place glass back install nozzles. 

If you don't want to drill glass, buy the plastic corner mounts from mistking. You screw them on the corners of the screen top. And they have a hole in em ready for the nozzle.


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Someone just gave me some pointers on drilling the glass. Going to try that out Saturday.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoCrazy (Jul 14, 2015)

I use the corner wedges that you can purchase for the mistking nozzles.


----------



## CronicdenDro (Jun 27, 2015)

If you have a tub large enough, fill it with enough water to just cover the glass. The water helps to deaden vibrations in the glass from the drill making it much more difficult to break it. You can even cut glass with scissors underwater if it is thin enough. Good luck with the drilling .


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

I have to drill 2 X 1-3/8" holes on my $300 Exo terra for bulkheads. Yikes!


----------



## zachary.t.timoth (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah I tried drilling glass once, apparently I was doing something wrong as well. Broke half a dozen practice pieces trying different techniques. The only one I didn't mess up was the one I put a piece of plywood under and went VERY slow, lots of water too.

Good luck!!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

